# Ohm Meter



## Vapourshark (1/8/14)

I'm looking for a ohm meter somewhere in Cape Town, I know vapemob has but the don't have stock and don't know when the are getting. Anyone els have stock?


----------



## Nightfearz (1/8/14)

I think Vapeking does, they not in Cape town, but they do ship...


----------



## Vapourshark (1/8/14)

Ja but that will prob only be here by next week some time, so not really gona work.


----------



## Nightfearz (1/8/14)

I hear ya, when we want our stuff we want it now....


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

get a multimeter for now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

